# Center Console Switches?



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

How about all of those blanks on the right side of the center console? Are there any OEM switches available that will fit these spots? I'm looking to wire my Homelink remote to a switch on the dash/console. I know I can retrofit the driver's visor, but I'm not interested in doing that.


----------



## socera090 (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome idea:thumbup:


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

I understand those blanks on the right house the Dynamic Chassis Control on European models....are there any mods to add DCC?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

iirc: 
the top right is TPMS
middle right is DCC suspension setting
bottom right is power sunshade

top left = ESP
middle left = Autohold
Bottom left = park assist


the power sunshade button might be the closest thing that might look like a garage door


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/product.php?id_product=73


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

there's a site where you can get buttons for any spot, you can choose what kind of button, and i think you can have it match oem lighting. let me try to find it


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

I added these. I wired in the backlighting on all of them. I also wired the P switch to open my left garage door and the sunshade to open my right garage door. I'm not sure what to do with the other ones yet. 

FYI if you have a 2012 then switches cannot be added, it is one complete assembly that has to be ordered with all of the options that came with the car (which would only be available in Europe). Good luck on that!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> there's a site where you can get buttons for any spot, you can choose what kind of button, and i think you can have it match oem lighting. let me try to find it


If you find the site let me know. I've been looking for these switches for some time.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

jbcc said:


> I added these. I wired in the backlighting on all of them. I also wired the P switch to open my left garage door and the sunshade to open my right garage door. I'm not sure what to do with the other ones yet.
> 
> FYI if you have a 2012 then switches cannot be added, it is one complete assembly that has to be ordered with all of the options that came with the car (which would only be available in Europe). Good luck on that!


That's exactly what I wanted to do!!! I DO have a 2012  Was hoping to add the bottom right switch (sunshade - single pole) to control my homelink garage remote control. How did you wire for backlighting and your garage doors? Was planning on hiding/mounting a homelink under the dash or center console (if there is room).


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

jbcc said:


> This is the switch assembly you want probably.
> 
> I actually disassembled my garage remote and soldered the board to the switch contacts. Works like a charm. I got the right oem wires and connectors to be able to wire the backlighting into the rheostat dimmer. You can't order seperate switches for the 2012 as the switch assembly is one complete unit. If you contact John Gue from getvwparts.com (Heritage VW) he could probably get you a whole new switch assembly for the right side with the Park Assist & Sunshade buttons. He will just need a VIN# for a 2012 VR6 to correctly order the right part. Use VIN# WVWGU7ANXCE547645 and tell him you want the front console multi-switch with Park assist and sunshade. Should be easy enough to wire in the backlighting. Make sure you also order the 26-pin connector for it and several repair wires to connect into it. He should be able to give you the part #'s on those.
> 
> Any other questions, just ask. :beer:


Excellent. Thanx for the info!!!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

jbcc said:


> This is the switch assembly you want probably.
> 
> I actually disassembled my garage remote and soldered the board to the switch contacts. Works like a charm. I got the right oem wires and connectors to be able to wire the backlighting into the rheostat dimmer. You can't order seperate switches for the 2012 as the switch assembly is one complete unit. If you contact John Gue from getvwparts.com (Heritage VW) he could probably get you a whole new switch assembly for the right side with the Park Assist & Sunshade buttons. He will just need a VIN# for a 2012 VR6 to correctly order the right part. Use VIN# WVWGU7ANXCE547645 and tell him you want the front console multi-switch with Park assist and sunshade. Should be easy enough to wire in the backlighting. Make sure you also order the 26-pin connector for it and several repair wires to connect into it. He should be able to give you the part #'s on those.
> 
> Any other questions, just ask. :beer:


Do you know the PN for a 2010


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

A list of the part-numbers for each of the various 2009-2011 console switches would be nice....anyone?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> A list of the part-numbers for each of the various 2009-2011 console switches would be nice....anyone?


Switches
SPORT MODE - 3C0927124
PARKING AID - 3C0927111
REAR SUNSHADE - 3C0959563A
TIRE PRESSURE - 3C0927121D

Connectors
SPORT MODE - 4D0971636
PARKING AID - 4D0971636A
REAR SUNSHADE - 4D0971636B
TIRE PRESSURE - 4D0971636D

Hope this helps!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Malosheek can make you a harness. 











Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Just an update. I was informed by [email protected] (getvwparts.com) that he can no longer order European parts such as these switches. I would recommend OEMPlus now as they can give you a quote on the euro part #'s. 

Thanks!


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

L8Train said:


> If you find the site let me know. I've been looking for these switches for some time.


 great news! my buddy sent me the link. *you guys can buy any of these buttons to fit any position and have it either be a switch or push button*. The lighting matches oem too or choose your color. of course this isn't going to work in the newer style. 

http://carstyle4you.com/index.php?cPath=16_70_80_71 

here are the positions:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Track5tar said:


> great news! my buddy sent me the link. *you guys can buy any of these buttons to fit any position and have it either be a switch or push button*. The lighting matches oem too or choose your color. of course this isn't going to work in the newer style.


 This is awesome. Had thought about doing some faint ambient lighting in the footwells. Just might have to use this switch. :thumbup:


----------



## socera090 (Dec 24, 2011)

the webstie says that they're "covers". are they covers or a full replacement swtich/button? Has anyone purchased them?


----------



## socera090 (Dec 24, 2011)

socera090 said:


> the webstie says that they're "covers". are they covers or a full replacement swtich/button? Has anyone purchased them?


 nevermind, I actually clicked and read. should have done that first..


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

Are we sure that these switches won't work on a 2012? At least pos 1,3,5. Assuming the American cars never use these switches wouldn't there just be blanks there now?


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

bigconig said:


> Are we sure that these switches won't work on a 2012? At least pos 1,3,5. Assuming the American cars never use these switches wouldn't there just be blanks there now?


 I'm not sure, I don't think anyone has tried. 

I'd recommend pulling yours apart and find a 2006-2011 Passat/CC in your area to see if the buttons and blanks are interchangeable


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

Track5tar said:


> I'm not sure, I don't think anyone has tried.
> 
> I'd recommend pulling yours apart and find a 2006-2011 Passat/CC in your area to see if the buttons and blanks are interchangeable


 Yeah, I think as soon as the weather breaks, I'll have a look and report beck. Would be great if there was some way to make these work.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

I can guarantee you 100% those switches are not interchangeable with the 2012 models. The 2012 switch assemblies are one complete unit (no pop out blanks) and must be ordered as a complete unit according to what options you have on the car. Those buttons on the website will only work up to 2011. Guaranteed.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> great news! my buddy sent me the link. *you guys can buy any of these buttons to fit any position and have it either be a switch or push button*. The lighting matches oem too or choose your color. of course this isn't going to work in the newer style.


 Nice find. The web site DOES indicate that these are not only an illuminated cover but a switch or push button. Don't think this is going to work in my 2012 as it looks like I have to purchase the whole "gang" of buttons since it's one module. I'll know more once I take apart the center console and compare the blanks to a pre-2012.


----------



## donikamba (May 10, 2013)

*Center Console Switches*

Are these actual switches that work just like the OEM's? I would like to put a switch to turn ON and OFF my projector shadow ghost lights on my door panel.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

donikamba said:


> Are these actual switches that work just like the OEM's? I would like to put a switch to turn ON and OFF my projector shadow ghost lights on my door panel.


See below...



JLondon said:


> Nice find. The web site DOES indicate that these are not only an illuminated cover but a switch or push button. Don't think this is going to work in my 2012 as it looks like I have to purchase the whole "gang" of buttons since it's one module. I'll know more once I take apart the center console and compare the blanks to a pre-2012.


----------



## TheJeff10 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm about to replace these "buttons" with the OEM part. Does anyone have experience in replacing these? I would hate to damage something in the process of trying to replace my fake buttons


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

No "FUNK" switch for the CC?


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

TheJeff10 said:


> I'm about to replace these "buttons" with the OEM part. Does anyone have experience in replacing these? I would hate to damage something in the process of trying to replace my fake buttons



Try this, hope it helps http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7252425-Installing-a-Garage-Door-Opener-on-CC-DIY


----------

